# problème wifi entre livebox et powerbook G3-airport os 9.2.1



## schulmeister (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je rame depuis plus d'un an (depuis que j'ai installé la carte airport), je ne parviens à 

me connecter en wifi au net (FAI orange Livebox inventel marche TB avec un PC sous windows).

Qd je choisis le réseau "Livebox-XXXX", il me demande le mot de passe du réseau, et je saisis la clé WEP (26 caractères) mais l'erreur suivante s'affiche "une erreur est survenue pendant la connexion au réseau airport selectionné"

SVP aidez-moi!!! je n'y arrive pas !
Merci de votre compréhension.
Schulmeister.


----------



## fanougym (4 Décembre 2009)

Un filtrage par adresse MAC sur la livebox ?


----------



## napalmatt (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

As-tu pensé à appuyer sur le bouton d'association de la livebox ? A partir de ce moment là tu as une dizaine de minutes pour saisir ta clé.
Question bête de ma part, mais cela met déjà arrivé d'oublier ce détail avant d'associer des dispositifs à une LB.


----------



## schulmeister (5 Décembre 2009)

D'abord merci de votre aide.

1: J'ai peur de nepas comprendre la question :
"Un filtrage par adresse MAC sur la livebox ? "

2: Oui j'ai appuyé sur le bouton 1 de la livebox pour passer en mode association, mais sans succès.

Que puis-je faire ?
Merci de votre coopération.


----------



## fanougym (5 Décembre 2009)

schulmeister a dit:


> 1: J'ai peur de nepas comprendre la question :
> "Un filtrage par adresse MAC sur la livebox ? ".



Selon ton modèle de livebox, tu dois parfois rentrer l'adresse MAC de ton ordinateur dans les pages de configurations de celle-ci (192.168.1.1 admin-admin pour y accéder)
C'est un système de sécurité supplémentaire à la clé wep.


----------



## napalmatt (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Cela dépend du modèle de ta LB, mais sur certain modèle (dont la Sagem de mémoire) tu dois pouvoir filtrer manuellement les adresses MAC. Par contre, ici "MAC" ne signifie pas notre bon vieux ordinateur Apple, mais signifie Media Access Control ; en gros cette adresse (de la forme 5E:FF:56:A2:AF:15) correspond à l'identification unique (ce qu'on appelle aussi adresse physique) de ta carte réseau que tu peux autoriser ou non à utiliser ta LB. Donc il faut peut-être que tu la rentres manuellement dans la configuration de ta LB.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h31 ----------




fanougym a dit:


> Selon ton modèle de livebox, tu dois parfois rentrer l'adresse MAC de ton ordinateur dans les pages de configurations de celle-ci (192.168.1.1 admin-admin pour y accéder)
> C'est un système de sécurité supplémentaire à la clé wep.



Tu m'as devancé ! 
Mais ce qui est étonnant c'est que ça fonctionne sur le PC, non ? Je me demande si le problème vient vraiment de la LB.

@ schulmeister : comment as-tu fais pour connecter ton PC à ta LB ? Une manip spéciale ?


----------



## schulmeister (7 Décembre 2009)

Tout d'abord merci de vos aides.
Je vais essayer d'être plus précis :

- Je me connecte en *WIFI* avec un PC portable Windows sans problème,
- ma Livebox est un *INVENTEL *et j'accède sans difficultés à la config en tapant 192.168.1.1 sur mon PC,
- Je veux bien rentrer l'adresse MAC de la carte Airport dans la Livebox, mais à quel endroit SVP ?

Merci encore infiniment à tous pour votre coopération.

Schulmeister.


----------



## fanougym (7 Décembre 2009)

La procédure d'association est décrite ici.
à priori, pas de filtrage par adresse MAC sur ces modèles.


----------



## schulmeister (7 Décembre 2009)

Merci de votre aide.
Je connais la procédure d'association. Pour ma livebox, il suffit de presser une fois le bouton 1 situé au dos de la box.
Malgré cela,  j'ai toujours la même erreur.

Schulmeister.


----------



## spoutnick (7 Décembre 2009)

salut
je pense que c'est un problème de canal de la Livebox
Sur les powerbook G3 ce sont les anciennes cartes airport avec des fréquences différentes
donc il faut les modifier dans le menu wifi de la livebox (dans ton navigateur entrer http://192.168.1.1/)
login : admin
mot de passe  : admin
puis option réseau sans fil et la tu choisi plutot le canal 1 par exemple
valides, tu fermes tout et ça roule (ça devrait)
a+
spout


----------



## schulmeister (9 Décembre 2009)

Merci du conseil.
Cependant, avec l'opératrice du 3900 (la hotline d'Orange) nous avons testé le canal 11, alors que j'étais sur le canal 2. Mais à priori ça n'a rien changé. Mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas testé les autres canaux (1, 3 à 10, 12 etc...).
Me conseillez-vous de tous les tester ?

Merci de votre coopération.

Schulmeister.


----------



## napalmatt (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je dirai que tu n'as rien à perdre à faire les tests.
Bon courage.


----------



## schulmeister (13 Décembre 2009)

J'ai résolu mon problème :

Il suffisait (...) de configurer la livebox en WEP et non en WAP comme c'était.
Il faut aller sur 192.168.1.1
login *admin *Pwd* admin*
*Configuration*
*Avancée*
*Sans fil*

puis choisir Sécurité WEP seulement.

Je n'ai pas testé l'option Sécurité WPA ou WEP, mais j'imagine que cela doit fonctionner !

Merci à tous pour votre coopération.


----------



## spoutnick (14 Décembre 2009)

Content pour toi 
Spout


----------

